# grease and sanitary vents vtr together yes or no



## thelz (May 6, 2013)

Hi names dane from az have a question on vents can you tie a 
grease and sanitary vents together? oh and in the city of phx. its a constant battle city vs heath dept. on where you terminate a three comp sink city says direct heath says floor sink trapped after 5 ft with a air gap no vent required.
what's required in your state?


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Not sure about where you are but I've run into inspectors that allow the small under sink interceptors to be tied in with sanitary but if you have a big one out in the parking lotthey want that one to be individual. As far as I can remember the only deticated system that needs to be separated vent wise is a MDC trap but I may be forgetting something.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Vent can be tied in on the same level six inches above the flood rim of the fixture in that group. Some require vent downstream of the interceptor this can be run in and tied together above the flood rim to.


----------



## thelz (May 6, 2013)

not in AZ you cant grease and sanitary can not be tied together dont know why


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

thelz said:


> not in AZ you cant grease and sanitary can not be tied together dont know why


Check your code book it should tell why. The grease line is part of the sanitary waste system it makes no scence that they cannot be tied together as long as it is above the flood rim so that the vent does not become a secondary drain.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

are we talking a vent for a flow tee on a grease trap?


----------



## billwestrick (Mar 4, 2013)

indiana, alabama, ohio, yes you can

bw


----------

